# How to join JJIF?



## wadokai_indonesia (May 5, 2008)

Friends, now that I am working at Indonesia's NOC (in fact I am an administrator at the Secretariat of Indonesia's National Olympic Committee!), I am very much interested in the idea of joining the Ju-Jitsu International Federation, so that Jujutsu athletes from Indonesia my country could compete in JJIF events.. and hopefully compete in the Olympics when the IOC finally accepts JJIF Jujutsu as an olympic event.

Any advice from all you good people who has more experiences in Sport Jujutsu than myself?


----------



## wadokai_indonesia (May 5, 2008)

BTW, if any of JJIF's officials wishes to contact me personally (not in public), please PM me. Thank you!


----------

